# Missing radio aerial



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We took delivery of our new (dealer badged) 2006 Elddis motorhome - Peugeot Boxer base vehicule -a couple of weeks ago and the only problem we could find was the radio reception was not as good as it should have been. We weren't too worried as we intended to re-fit the MP3 /CD radio we'd had in the other van.

It was only this week, when refitting this, that we realised there was no radio aeriel on the cab !

The new radio is perfectly listenable- to so where is the aerial ? There is no suggestion that there should be one or not. The MH is the same make etc as the last one but is the 400 rather than 200 version and 2 years younger. That had an aerial on.

G


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Aerial*

My book on the Fiat 2005 says that its inside the UK nearside wing mirror,

Mike & Ann


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aerial*

Hi

My Compass has no aerial - which may explain why on the move reception is poor!

Rapide561


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My 2004 Fiat Ducato based seems to have an aerial built-in somewhere as I've fitted a radio & just used the aerial lead socket that was already in the dashboard - maybe its built into the windscreen ?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Grizzly 

I just noticed the same on our 2005 van, Our last Ducato had a small aerial sticking out of the front wing but the latest ones have "disappeared". I thought it was me going mad ! 

Maybe Mike is right and it is now inside the mirror. 

Trevor


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know where or whether you have an aerial. But its worth checking that your experience is not the same as mine was.

When my van was delivered there was no aerial, but there was a lead. It turns out that the standard van aerial had been on the roof of the cab, but was removed as part of the conversion to a motorhome. (eventually I found it in a cupboard!)

I had a new aerial fitted on the wing.

This was on a merc, though, so it might be different. Worth checking perhaps.

JeffO


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all. It looks like the aerial could well be in the mirror. I'm not sure how we'd find out. The very last place we'd have thought to look. There is certainly a dashboard lead for one as the new radio is now connected to it. I wonder how long we'd have driven round before noticing the missing aerial if we hadn't fitted a new radio ?!

It's a pity they didn't put a few words in the Boxer instruction book to tell you this. I wonder how many people have bought an aerial and paid to have it fitted ?  

G


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I wonder how many people have bought an aerial and paid to have it fitted ? 





Grizzly,
Probably a lot, the antennas `supplied`are rubbish! Don`t the flying saucers the manufacturers are so fond of fitting have a radio socket?
Malc


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Malc said:


> Don`t the flying saucers the manufacturers are so fond of fitting have a radio socket?
> Malc


They do indeed but they are rarely used because the cab radios are usually standard. My 2000 Merc cab radio works perfectly, I have no idea where the aerial is and because I have had no problems I have never bothered to find out but it is quite feasible and common to have them hidden in all sorts of places these days.

peedee


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Getting a decent radio reception is now bugging me. We have a 2007 Fiat based M/H with an aeriel connector in the dashboard radio recess. We fitted a radio last weekend and the reception is terrible. A couple of stations are just about audible but most are unobtainable. The M/H dealer says that the aeriel is "built in somewhere". The local Fiat dealer says that Ducato vans all have an external aerial, usually above the cab where our overhead bed is. I have sent an e-mail to CI motorhomes for advice but not had a reply yet. We'd like to get this sorted out this weekend so does anyone have any advice?

Ian


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

Our radio is working fine. I'm sure I have read that the aerial in the X250 is in the wing mirror as already mention in this thread.

Our TV was not working very well, that was found to be a bad connection on the wiring back of the socket. Maybe the connection in the wing mirror is not quite right?


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Some leave the Chassis manufacturers with an aeriel built into the mirror others have it on the roof and the bodybuilder unscrews the mast and throws it away


----------

